# 

## T-rex

Witam,

Jak ostrzycie łańcuch w pilarce do drewna ??

znalazłem takie coś:
- http://www.forester.pl/go/_info/?id=11

i mam pytanie czy to coś jest warte ? czy to zabawka   :big tongue:  

bo tak "pilniczkiem od ręki", to męczące, i podejrzewam niezbyt precyzyjne

----------


## I.W.

> Witam,
> 
> Jak ostrzycie łańcuch w pilarce do drewna ??
> 
> znalazłem takie coś:
> - http://www.forester.pl/go/_info/?id=11
> 
> i mam pytanie czy to coś jest warte ? czy to zabawka   
> 
> bo tak "pilniczkiem od ręki", to męczące, i podejrzewam niezbyt precyzyjne


Jest tańsza opcja pewnie pośrednia
http://www.allegro.pl/item202447597_...alinowych.html.

Pilniczek z prowadnicą i "kątomierzem"

----------


## T-rex

ale czy ktos to testowal ? ma jakies doswiadczenie ? czym sie najlatwiej/najlepiej ostrzy ?

czy kazdy tu oddaje do serwisu   :cool:   ?

----------


## jeżyk

Moi cieśle i dekarze w jednym podczas montażu więźby swoje piły osttrzyli zwykłym okrągłym pilnikiem i było OK. W punkcie usługowym ponoć kosztuje to około 10 zł.  tak więc  chyba nie warto wydawać 120 zł na przyrząd. Lepiej kupic drugi łańcuch na zmianę.

----------


## Marzin

> Witam,
> 
> Jak ostrzycie łańcuch w pilarce do drewna ??
> 
> znalazłem takie coś:
> - http://www.forester.pl/go/_info/?id=11
> 
> i mam pytanie czy to coś jest warte ? czy to zabawka   
> 
> bo tak "pilniczkiem od ręki", to męczące, i podejrzewam niezbyt precyzyjne


Pójdź do Stihla i zapytaj o prowadnik do ostrzenia łańcucha. Są trzy rodzaje. Do pilników:
fi 4mm (małe ogrodowe piły, o podziałce 3/8")
fi 4,5 (4, :cool:  mm (średnie piły, o podziałce .325")
fi 5,2 mm (duże piły, podziałka 3/8")

Jest to proste urządzonko, koszt jakieś 30 PLN. Sam to użytkuję.

----------


## gogo5660

O kurde jaki sprzecior... a u mnie zwykly okragly pilniczek  :cry:

----------


## bigmario4

http://www.allegro.pl/item200922464_...a_gratis_.html

A ja mam takie coś sprawdza sie i jest super.Kupiłem jesieną i już mi sie zwróciło  :Lol:

----------


## basset

A ja oddaje lancuch do serwisu, 7 zl i po klopocie. Nie ostrze za czesto.

----------


## Hucho

Ja daję do serwisu w Castoramie za 6 zł.

----------


## slawek_wlkp

Ja tam używam tylko pilnika, przynajmniej widzę co robię, 
kiedyś próbowałem ostrzyć przy użyciu prostych prowadnic i jakoś nie podeszło mi to.

----------


## T-rex

z serwisem to bym chyba zbankrutował   :big tongue:  

a ta prowadnica całkiem ciekawie wyglada ...  :smile:

----------


## Witos

Łańcuch do pilarki ostrzy się pilnikiem okrągłym wykonując ruch posuwisty do przodu z jednoczesnym obrotem. Nie cofamy pilnika w zębach. pilnik ustawiamy pod kątem ostrza zęba.Cztery ruchy i ząb naostrzony. Ot cała filozofia. No chyba ze ktos lubi ciąć w piachu to moze odrazu nowy łańcuch kupic bo zęba nie wyprowadzi.

----------


## hes

Łańcuchy do piły ostrzę na zwyklej szlifierce stolowej cienką 3 mm tarczą
ze spoiwem gumowym ( nie taką jak do szlifierki kątowej !!!) Krawędż tarczy 
wcześniej trzeba ukształtować diamentem na półokrąglo. Wymagana pewna
wprawa, ale idzie doskonale. Acha, na szlifierce mam prawe i lewe obroty,
czasami się to przydaje.

----------


## T-rex

natrafilem na pare gwozdzi dzisiaj - i pilnikiem mi to niebardzo szlo   :Roll:  

a jak wyglada sprawa ogranicznikow glebokosci ciecia ?? - podobno sie je tez wyrownuje

----------


## Krisker

> natrafilem na pare gwozdzi dzisiaj - i pilnikiem mi to niebardzo szlo   
> 
> a jak wyglada sprawa ogranicznikow glebokosci ciecia ?? - podobno sie je tez wyrownuje


Stihl sprzedaje przymiar, dzięki któremu można przypiłować ogranicznik (ma też inne zastosowania).

----------


## długi

> A ja oddaje lancuch do serwisu, 7 zl i po klopocie. Nie ostrze za czesto.


Ja też dałem do serwisu to mi ch...tak naostrzył ,że wszystkie nity ponacinane i łańcuch musiałem wy....

----------


## T-rex

podniose  :smile: 

może jeszcze ktoś coś mądrego podpowie   :Wink2:

----------


## adiz1

> podniose 
> 
> może jeszcze ktoś coś mądrego podpowie


Doświadczenie w pracy z pilarką spalinowa jako drwal mam jeszcze niewielkie - od wiosny tego roku, ale dobre 15 mp drewna kominkowego,porąbanego i ułożonego już schnie od dłuższego czasu. 10 mp był to dąb zakupiony u leśniczego, reszta - brzoza i stare drzewa owocowe, które wycinałem na działce. Początkowo próbowałem ostrzyć łańcuch pilnikiem z prowadnicą f-my Oregon (były tam zaznaczone kąty), ale efekt był mizerny (ostrzenie starczało na krótko, w dodatku drobne błędy w prowadzeniu pilnika ( choć sie starałem) skutkowały tym, że nie dało się wręcz przeciąć sporego okrąglaka - prowadnica łańcucha odchodziła w bok. 
Posłuchałem znajomego i oddałem łańcuch do naostrzenia do Castoramy - za 8 zł łańcuch był jak nowy, na powrót rzaz był idealny. Do pocięcia 10 mp dębiny wystarczyło 2 razy go naostrzyć - czy to duży koszt?  Na razie z samodzielnym ostrzeniem dałem sobie spokój, choć na półce w warsztacie leży nowy porządny pilnik z prowadnicą Oregona (dostałem w prezencie). Pozdrawiam

----------


## andk

Kiedyś próbowałem pilnikiem - jakiś efekt był ale trochę to pracochłonne. Kupiłem drugi łańcuch i oddaję do znajomego "magika" - bierze dychę - i jak na razie nie zawiodłem się. Do serwisów trzeba kawałeczek podjechać, nie wiem ile biorą bo nie chce mi się jechać. "Magika" mam na tej samej ulicy trzy domy dalej...

----------


## Senser

Ja oddaje swój łańcuch do sklepu....całe 6 zł ostrzenie i święty spokój...

----------


## MarcinPiekarz

Ja ostrze łąńcuchy zwykłą szlifierką kątową. Nie przykładam szlifierki do łańcucha, tylko łańcuch do szlifierki. A robię tak : Ze szlifierki wykręcam rączkę pomocniczą. (u mnie jest to gwint ósemka) W miejsce rączki wkręcam śrubę ósemkę z nakręconą nakrętką. Gdy już śruba wejdzie dostatecznie daleko w otwór, dokręcam nakrętkę celem unieruchomienia (zakontrowania) Teraz trzeba ustawić nakrętkę względem łba śruby. Szlifierkę umocowywuję w imadle łapiąc szczękami i łeb śruby i nakrętkę. Szlifierka nie jest umocowana z góry tylko z boku imadła. Odpalamy szlifierkę która chodzi sobie w zamocowaniu. Teraz wystarczy przyłożyć każdy ząbek do tarczy i go szlifnąć z wyczuciem. Ja dodatkowo pomagam sobie tym, że trzymając łancuch obiema rękami, zewnętrzną stroną lewej dłoni dotykam do głowicy szlifierki lub plastikowej obudowy (chodzi o to żeby zminimalizowac ruchy ręką gdy ząb dotyka tarczy. Aha i oczywiście szlifierkę trzeba przekładać "do góry nogami" , gdy się ostrzy drugą stronę łancucha. wiecie chyba o co kaman.. chodzi o to zeby tarcza ostrzyła ząb na zewnżtrz, a nie na nie do wewnątrz. Jeszcze jedna sprawa. Używam takich zwykłych tarcz do szlifierki kątowej które służa do cięcia. Tarcze te lubieją się ""zapychać"" Ich końcówki robią się błyszczące-śliskie co zmniejsza efekt szlifowania-ostrzenia. Ostzrenie wymaga wtedy wiekszego doscisniecia, przez to ząb nabiera wyższej temperatury. Wtedy dobrze jest zedrzeć ten błysk z tarczy przykładając na chwilę do obracającej się tarczy, zwykła osełkę lub cos podobnego, albo po prostu zmienić tarczę.  Nie wiem czy udało mi się Wam to dobrze wytłumaczyć. Jak znajdę czas to córcia nakręci filmik telefonem jak ostrze swoje łancuchy, i jak szlifierkę umocowywuje w imadle.
Oczywiście ostrzenie taką metodą wymaga wprawy. Ja nauczyłem się robić to perfekcyjnie już przy czwartym szlifowaniu. Koleżka mówił że naostrzyłem mu lepiej, niż za 8zł dziad w /husqvarnie/  na maszynie do tego przeznaczonej,
mam kątówkę ferm chyba 900W (nie pamiętam, jest stara, a naklejka sie starła) Tarcza 125

----------


## przemo1

> Z moich doświadczeń – opłaca się ostrzyć piły w serwisie. Jakiś czas ostrzyłem sam, ale efekt nie był aż tak dobry. W serwisach naostrzą profesjonalnie i taka piła faktycznie dłużej żyje że tak powiem   … No i czas się oszczędza, to przede wszystkim. Jest taki fajny serwis www.rotor.pl, ja tam oddawałem swoje narzędzia (nie tylko piły, ale też noże – ogrodnictwo to moja wielka pasja) i zawsze byłem zadowolony. Bardzo tanio, szybko i efekt świetny.


Z pewnością opłaca się mu się jechać ostrzyć łańcuch z Piławy do Gdańska. Skończ z tą reklamą - 2 posty i 2 reklamy. No i zachęcam do dokładnego czytania - odpowiadasz reklamą na post z przed 2 lat.

----------


## מרכבה

Pilnik i przyrząd do sprawdzania ograniczników zgłębienia, chyba ściąganie łańcucha z pilarki, plus wiezienie gdzieś, to strata czasu i pieniędzy.
Technika jest prosta, jak trzymanie noża obiadowego, lewą ręką pomagamy sobie trzymając za ząb. 
Ważny jest dobór pilnika do "rozmiaru" łańcucha tnącego. Trzymanie oburącz pilnika nie polecam i wykonywania długaśnych ruchów pilnikiem.
To mają być szturchnięcia po 4-6 cm, dwie krawędzie muszą być ostre, górna i boczna, oraz kształt boku zęba jak nie pełny pół księżyc.
I stand do wyraźnego szpica, jeśli chodzi o pełne dłuto.

----------

